# Rock Pigeon



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yesterday I saw new bird collecting twigs in my yard. It looked strange and bit smaller then feral pigeons. Then it fly up on the palm tree where other ferals nest. Obviously newcomer is preparing nest there. It is very shy and I can’t see him eating with others. I couldn’t spot mate too. After some browsing on the net I found the picture – original wild rock pigeon.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

That is pretty cute. Watch for the mate...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Had me worried there! Shows how confusing bird naming can be in different parts of the world - did not know there were other birds called rock pigeon apart from columba livia (which is still a rock dove to me) 

It is a beauty. Are they wary of people?

John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a Speckled Pigeon to me? There is only one technical Rock Dove, which is Columba livia, but there are subspecies of C. livia around the world.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Looks like a Speckled Pigeon to me? There is only one technical Rock Dove, which is Columba livia, but there are subspecies of C. livia around the world.


Yep, that's why it gets confusing 

http://www.birdsofeden.co.za/content.php?comp=article&op=view&id=93

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is the "mystery bird" on last year's feral pigeon calendar.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Feefo said:


> That is the "mystery bird" on last year's feral pigeon calendar.


O silly me! Of course



John


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I was confused with name at first too, but there is no mistake, double checked in the books. I saw pair of them last year perching on my roof, but they disappeared quickly on my appearance and I didn’t have a chance to look at them nicely. I really hope to catch bit more of them because they are mystery birds for me too. And I’ll try to shoot some pictures.

P.S. They look much better live than on the picture.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

*original rock pigeon*



plamenh said:


> Yesterday I saw new bird collecting twigs in my yard. It looked strange and bit smaller then feral pigeons. Then it fly up on the palm tree where other ferals nest. Obviously newcomer is preparing nest there. It is very shy and I can’t see him eating with others. I couldn’t spot mate too. After some browsing on the net I found the picture – original wild rock pigeon.


Wow, plamenh! You are so lucky to have such a unique and beautiful bird nesting so close at hand. Keep me posted as to what she (or he) is up to since your post? Faskinating!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

John_D said:


> Yep, that's why it gets confusing
> 
> http://www.birdsofeden.co.za/content.php?comp=article&op=view&id=93
> 
> John


I see. Everywhere I've seen those, they have been called either Speckled Pigeons or Speckled Rock Pigeons. I think adding speckled clears up a lot of confusion, haha. Or perhaps calling them African Rock Pigeons.

The odd thing here is this bird looks more like a dove than a pigeon does. So you would think THIS one would be the Rock 'Dove' and our ferals would be the Rock 'pigeons', technically


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful bird.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

These birds have spunk! I'm also in Africa so I know exactly the type you mean with the evil scaly red eyes. I stayed in a back packers in Stellenbosch and when I got up in the morning this bird was sleeping on a pillar next to the bathroom. Next thing I know it's in the shower having a jolly time and chasing all the people out. And I though they were supposed to be scared of people or at least move away. I tried to shepard it out but after much pecking and wings slaps I gave up, and just had a shower with a bird in it.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a beautiful bird, I wish we can see that here. 

Ivette


----------

